# First aid kit ?



## rjdpj (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi, Name is Randy . 
My survival group has 5 people in it , we intend in bugging out to a privately owned farm in the south , we all split our "responsibility" such as i carry the first aid kit because i have the most medical knowledge , my first aid kit is great and very large but it could be better , Does anybody know what else i can put in there ? I have all the basics, then some more advanced stuff but not much of it . Also would it be a good idea to carry it in a completely different bag from my other items ?


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

I just sent our gypsysue a posting for her Poverty Prep site that covers a multi-layer first aid kit.

This kind of set up has each member carrying something, they all add together when needed. That way you avoid a 'all in one basket' situation.

She should have the post up just after New Years.

Check her blog out at
http://povertyprepping.blogspot.com/

It may give you some ideas that will help you for your situation.


----------



## rjdpj (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you  and yes that would make sense to split stuff up between people . Never thought about that !


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

Since you are the primary care giver (1st Responder?), you should have the bulk of the heavier first aid items, however every person needs to carry at least an IFAK (Idividual First Aid Kit) that has enough basics in it for their own care. I like the idea from the Army however theirs is for gun shots only, your's I would try to cover most issues that can be fit into a bag that can easily attach to the outside of a pack and is only 6x8x2 inches at most. This way the basics that you have are over supply in the event of something really severe and/or used for restocking IFAKS.
BTW you should have your own IFAK separate from the main first aid you carry.

I have my BOB with all my gear and my IFAK attached to the outside of it, then I have my Medical Trauma Kit #3 that I attach to the outside of my BOB in the event of having to be footbound.
It just occured to me that, that could be a bit much for most others, I just got out of the Army and was in a Recon Unit so we always had to carry all of our stuff and it wasn't a big deal the be humping miles upon miles and have 40 - 50 or more pounds of gear on us, sooooo take what I just said with a grain of salt and adjust according to your needs.....


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Everyone in our group has an individual kit in their BOB and then I have a large toolbox full of the big stuff (witch-hazel, iodine, gauze, surgical kit, bp kit, etc).


----------



## rjdpj (Dec 14, 2012)

Shammua , i really like your opinion , i have assembled a kit for each person in my group the kits consists of 2 alcohol wipes , bandages from small , medium , and large 2 for each size , a couple of sterile gauze pads , 1 insect bite relief pad , 2 aspirin , 2 ibuprofen . Do you think this is sufficient or should i add more of anything ? Also i really like that term "First Responder" haha , i couldn't ever figure out what it would be called everyone in my group just says im the "doctor " but I'm no where near that and "first responder " fits well lol !


----------



## rjdpj (Dec 14, 2012)

Oh yea and triple antibiotic ointment is in each kit .


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

rjdpj said:


> Thank you  and yes that would make sense to split stuff up between people . Never thought about that !


The FAK piece is now up on Gypsysue's website.


----------



## prepper2012 (May 8, 2012)

these are all good pointers preppers. but as i am in college. i just went out and purchased a amk first aid kit .5 from cabelas. it has was a college student needs, bandades, alcohol pads, etc


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

rjdjp,
What kind of training do you have? That would help us know what kind of gear to steer you towards besides gauze and bandaids


----------



## rjdpj (Dec 14, 2012)

JimMadsen , that's a good question guess i should've mentioned that . Well my middle school offered a intro to nursing my 8th grade year then in high school i continued and kept advancing in class level my 10th grade i went to a thing called general medicine then continued to advance nursing junior and senior year . Like i said no doctor but still lol


----------



## rjdpj (Dec 14, 2012)

I also just posted a complete list of my FAK , its somewhere in the health forums .


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

The American Red Cross has this listed for a home first aid kit.

2 absorbent compress dressings (5 x 9 inches)
25 adhesive bandages (assorted sizes)
1 adhesive cloth tape (10 yards x 1 inch)
5 antibiotic ointment packets (approximately 1 gram)
5 antiseptic wipe packets
2 packets of aspirin (81 mg each)
1 blanket (space blanket)
1 breathing barrier (with one-way valve)
1 instant cold compress
2 pair of nonlatex gloves (size: large)
2 hydrocortisone ointment packets (approximately 1 gram each)
Scissors
1 roller bandage (3 inches wide)
1 roller bandage (4 inches wide)
5 sterile gauze pads (3 x 3 inches)
5 sterile gauze pads (4 x 4 inches)
Oral thermometer (non-mercury/nonglass)
2 triangular bandages
Tweezers
First aid instruction booklet

Makes for a good starting point.


----------



## anglia (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm eating more supplements than food. Especially since I've been told to be grain-free and dairy-free.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

Ran across this video, granted it's basically an advert and drags at times, but fairly good for going over some basics... http://www.youtube.com/user/AMERICANCPRTRAINING?v=NmZKePt7YwQ


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

anglia said:


> I'm eating more supplements than food. Especially since I've been told to be grain-free and dairy-free.


... Uh...


----------



## truecarnage (Apr 25, 2010)

anglia said:


> I'm eating more supplements than food. Especially since I've been told to be grain-free and dairy-free.


Sorry but that does not sound very healthy.
I'm no Dr but think fresh fruits and vegetables and quality protein are much better than any substitute that you could take.


----------

